# Need A Co op



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

I need to find a Co op for my area (Massachusetts). I'm starting to spend way too much money at the grocery stores!!
The Co op that is listed for my area NEVER returns calls OR emails. Not sure how she can run a business like that, and with 3 dogs to feed I would have given her plenty of business!!
I really would love to buy meat by the cases. Any advice? Im looking to save money not spend more :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Try some small independent grocery stores that are not chains. Talk to the owner or meat manager in person, not on the phone. Tell him you would like to buy bulk orders of meat. Explain that all they will have to do is add your order to theirs and hold it in their cooler until you can get by to pick it up. Tell them you will be prompt with your pickups. Explain that they don't have to do anything other than unload your stuff off the truck. THey don't have to open it, or sort it, or re-package it or do anything else to it. It will be easy money for them. I have had a lot of luck finding stores like that but they are getting fewer and fewer.

You can try to find some meat wholesalers also. Usually they are willing to sell you bulk items.

There is a yahoo group called "CarnivoreFeed-supplier" that can help you find sources in your area.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

lovinmylabs said:


> I need to find a Co op for my area (Massachusetts). I'm starting to spend way too much money at the grocery stores!!
> The Co op that is listed for my area NEVER returns calls OR emails. Not sure how she can run a business like that, and with 3 dogs to feed I would have given her plenty of business!!
> I really would love to buy meat by the cases. Any advice? Im looking to save money not spend more :smile:


Do you have any local butchers or asian markets that would work with you?
Maybe it would even be cheaper to buy stuff online? I'm not sure what the prices are like from Taylor Pond Farms, but I have heard good things!
Taylor Pond Farms - Your one stop shop for all natural pet food.
EDIT
Eek, maybe they only sell to distributors now, sorry.

Good luck


----------



## J&T (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had some success with our local grocery where they dispose of outdated meat on Tuesday and Saturdays. I call on Monday and Friday and tell him what I would be interested in, which is just about anything that hasn't been stuffed, basted etc. Their products are always without added "moisture" and sodium always well below 80-100. I just have to pick up on the next day before noonish- as they have mandated disposal requirements. The last batch was about 10#s turkey that I paid around $2.00 for. Its also only a mile from my house so 3-4 times a week I stop in to get anything chicken under about 69/pound- pork under $1/pound and beef under $2/pound. Love those managers specials.

Also have a local meat market that if I but 40# boxes, large quarters are .39/pound and unsplit breasts are .69/pound. Yeah there is some repackaging work that has to be done- but not a big deal.

Doing these things have kept my meal costs per dog under $1-1.25 per meal. Well below the price of a meal of EVO.


----------



## J&T (Oct 13, 2009)

Gotta add another reply. Just saw the post by Spookychick regarding Taylor Pond Farms. Here I have to reveal a bit of a secret. The Hardware I work at has a pet food and supply area that I help oversee, sell in etc. Not a big area but we have the Natura products, WellPet foods, Canidaes etc. I have set myself up as a distributor mostly so that we can sell the dehydrated products in the store. Chicken feet, rabbit ears, lung etc. Don't know if I will purchase any fresh product for my guys, defintely not the ground stuff, but the pricing on organ etc., is very good compared to stores that have it here which are not many and without much of a selection.

Once you get signed up as a distributor you get access to their prices. There is a $35.00 delivery charge and a regional delivery schedule. We haven't gotten our first order yet, I was going to drive to pick it up, but snow today. They are about an hour from where I live. Here again it will be in pound quanities. Also know of a food rep that has heard good things about their products. This type of program could work well if you have some other people to go in with you.

Was going to look at the goat product today but,,,,,


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I just looked at some of the co-op groups, the one in MA is not an active group, 15 members. But you do live next to Conn. and they do have a active group with new messages and 140 members, that might be a better option for you to try. I regularly travel to Seattle to pick up my orders when they come in as I am probably the only one farthest north which is a round trip of 3 hrs. Maybe try and contact that group.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :smile:

I will check out that CT group. :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

please excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is a co op?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just another little bit of info, just by joining the co-op they usually have a wealth of helpful info in the database, Mine has poultry dist. and pricelists, also for buffalo and elk. Hope this helps.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> please excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is a co op?


It's a group you join and place big bulk orders together, generally for much cheaper than what you find in the grocery store.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> It's a group you join and place big bulk orders together, generally for much cheaper than what you find in the grocery store.


is it just for dogs, or just ordering meat in general?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> is it just for dogs, or just ordering meat in general?


Both. The meat is all human grade, the same stuff at the grocery store. I'm sure people who don't raw feed have used co-ops, but they are very common among the raw feeding community.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Both. The meat is all human grade, the same stuff at the grocery store. I'm sure people who don't raw feed have used co-ops, but they are very common among the raw feeding community.


remember the huge list someone listed here on the forum of groups? was that a list of co op groups?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> remember the huge list someone listed here on the forum of groups? was that a list of co op groups?


yes. it is.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I dont know what the heck Im doing wrong! I cant seem to join the CT Co op either!

Linda P.....I know you are from MA...where are you buying your "stuff"?


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you tried talking with a butcher and seeing if you can get some kind of deal if you buy in bulk?


Also, check on Yahoo! Groups - there are tons of raw feeding co-ops there. 
Good luck!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You have to be signed in to Yahoo in order to join the group.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I got in to their group!:biggrin: It really is worth checking out, looks like they offer some great prices on poultry and other things.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I got in to their group!:biggrin: It really is worth checking out, looks like they offer some great prices on poultry and other things.


:biggrin: How did you find a price list? It seems confusing to me...I signed up and even tried to post and it wouldnt work for me???? I feel dumb! What the heck am I doing wrong???!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

LovinMyLabs - where in MA are you? I am in Wilbraham. Are you anywhere near?


----------

